# First Duck



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

My first time out hunting wood duck. Got him flying in right at me along a river. No decoys or calls. Hopefully the first of many.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Way to go kayak! Beautiful bird.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

That is a nice one, I've been looking for a nice drake woody for my wall for a couple years. Just don't shoot many as I hunt mainly on open water and they all seem to be hens or immature!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

What a beauty! Congrats.


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulation on your first Wood Duck!


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

I got this guy on opening day. My first drake woody. He had to go to the taxidermist.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats on the beautiful wood duck. River jump shoots and kayak runs are fun!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I've got woodys below my stand every time I hunt the creek. One monster he is huge. Beautiful bird. Thought about buying some stamps and taking a few to mount for the barn. Beautiful birds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone. How much is the average cost to get a duck mounted? I would love to do that someday.


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats and awesome bird. They really are beautiful.
It depends on the taxidermist and the quality you're looking for but most are in the range of $175-$350


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

kayak1979 said:


> Thanks everyone. How much is the average cost to get a duck mounted? I would love to do that someday.


Had this one done for 225 last year!!!!


----------



## BIG TURKEY (May 31, 2014)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Had this one done for 225 last year!!!!


Boy if you only had that mallard to sit along side of that woody. Lol .


----------

